# 2 bonded GSDs Greenville, SC



## Stevenzachsmom

A bonded senior pair in Greenville, SC. Greenville County Animal Care.

Petango.com ? Meet Joan Jett (Spon $49) BONDED PAIR, a 7 years 7 months Shepherd / Shepherd available for adoption in GREENVILLE, SC

Petango.com ? Meet Stone (Spon $49) BONDED PAIR, a 8 years 1 month Shepherd / Shepherd available for adoption in GREENVILLE, SC


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

bump


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I know our rescue section is no longer very active. If you have facebook, PLEASE share these two beautiful dogs. I hate to see them get split up - or worse, euthanized.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

bump


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

bump


----------



## Nigel

I will share it.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Thank you Nigel!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Shared. Thanks Jan for keeping rescue here alive.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Shared. Thanks Jan for keeping rescue here alive.


Thank you for sharing. These two were still listed, as of a few minutes ago.


----------



## newlie

Shared and asked others to share.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

newlie said:


> Shared and asked others to share.


Thank you Newlie! This pair is still listed. So sad.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Still listed. Please share, if you haven't already. There are tons of choices to share, directly from the links I posted. It only takes a second of your time and could save these dogs lives.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

shared again last night.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

UPDATE!!!

These two are now listed on the shelters' facebook. This is generally a sign that they are running out of time. Both dogs are listed as dog and people friendly. Both dogs are also HW+. That is practically a death sentence in the south. Anyone know a rescue that pulls from South Carolina? I think rescue is their only hope. Makes me sad.


----------



## Springbrz

I shared


----------



## mburitica181

Welcome

they do rescuing for SC.. im not sure how to contact though.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

mburitica181 said:


> Welcome
> 
> they do rescuing for SC.. im not sure how to contact though.


Thank you! I know it's a long shot that a rescue would have space, or would even be willing to take these two on. At least I can try.


----------



## mburitica181

I do know a few more rescues that are available to that area! I would hate to see them have to be put down! Let me know if you would like the other links to the other GSD rescues.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Bump for these two! I hope one of the rescues will help. Perhaps if their pull fees and heartworm treatment are covered?


----------



## mburitica181

http://www.magsr.org/GSDRescuelinks.htm
*this will lead you too different rescues! Hope this can help! 
*


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Thank you!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Repeat - Both of these dogs are HW+. Looking for rescue.

I have contacted several rescues, reached out to rescue friends, posted on FB, and I have name dropped. Nothing yet, but I am trying. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Shared on Facebook.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Shared on Facebook.


Thank you!

Both dogs are still listed. I have had no luck so far. Heard back from one rescue. Very nice, but no available fosters. Waiting to hear back from some people I am networking with.


----------



## mburitica181

Partnership for Animal Welfare | Dog and Cat Adoption in Maryland

Promises Animal Rescue (PAR)


sorry I don't have anymore help for you :/ I will keep on the look out.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

mburitica181 said:


> Partnership for Animal Welfare | Dog and Cat Adoption in Maryland
> 
> Promises Animal Rescue (PAR)
> 
> 
> sorry I don't have anymore help for you :/ I will keep on the look out.


Thank you! I thought I might have more luck with SC rescues, or at least rescues that pull from SC. I am familiar with PAR and Sue is aware. She put me in touch with one of her rescue friend in SC, but they didn't have foster space. No luck.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

These bonded GSDs are still in the shelter.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Stevenzachsmom said:


> These bonded GSDs are still in the shelter.


 
I will share again.


----------



## newlie

You might try PM'ing Magwart, she is aware of a lot of resources.


----------



## Magwart

I've got no one in the SC area, unfortunately. Seniors are SO hard for rescues to take on. They're incredibly expensive, take forever to adopt (if homes can even be found), and when they're bond, it's even harder. This is going to be a hard one.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

The listing is gone.


----------



## newlie

I am assuming the worst...very sad. The only thing that can be said is that at least they were never separated.


----------

